# Vacation from Spain



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

I've been feeling frustrated, and so we've decided that what we need is a vacation. At first I thought of Portugal, but I'm afraid it won't be different enough. I really need to get into a different atmosphere. We're thinking about going for two weeks. Any suggestions?


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

How close are you wanting to stay to Spain, because if you are looking for something completely different you could consider China. What criteria do you have for vacation?


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

I don't want to take a really long flight for only two weeks, so I think I want to be within three hours or so. Someone suggested Morocco, which sounds good just because it will certainly be a change from Spain. My original idea was Ireland.


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

Oh, what I want in a vacation spot: Someplace that looks, sounds, and feels very far away and different from Spain.


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

Iceland would also be a pretty interesting spot to visit as they have a great mix of warm and cold. They have tours of some of the glaciers that have formed there but also have some wonderful hot springs as the island is based on a volcano. 

I also liked your idea of Ireland as that country is rich with culture.


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

We decided on Ireland. Then I got the flu. I know it's not flu season, but I got it anyway. We've put it off until the end of July.


----------



## ellenjoan (Jun 17, 2007)

I've just come back from Canada...

May I suggest Scotland...beautifull country (as is ireland) very green, lovely people,...but it rains a lot too. 

Eva


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

Now, why did I think of Ireland and not Scotland? Thanks for the idea. If getting away helps my attitude, then we'll start planning more trips.


----------

